# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Auf RedHat 10 Beta (inkl. Gnome 2.4, Kernel 2.4.22) upgraden!

## gfc

Also.. yum (und auch apt-get, aber da gings mir in die Hosen) bietet die Möglichkeit auf RedHat 10 upzugraden! Eigentlich idiotensicher, aber trotzdem: *Alles auf eigene Gefahr*! Also eher für die erfahrenen User geeignet, da es ab und zu zu kompatibilitätsproblemen mit bereits installierter Software kommen kann!. Wie es geht? ganz einfach:

a) Ladet dieses File down: http://ftp.freshrpms.net/pub/freshrp...de.fr.i386.rpm

b) installiert es (z.b. als root in der Konsole via *rpm -ivh yum*rpm* )

c) yum upgrade

That's all!

Ok, ich hatte probleme mit gaim, musste dieses via yum remove gaim zuerst entfernen. Wie gesagt: Fragen richtet ned an Mich, sondern an google  :Wink: 

btw: der kernel hat immer noch kein ACPI drin --> selber bauen!

----------


## fs111

Ähm, das ist rawhide und nicht Redhat 10, das ist der aktuelle Entwicklungszweig, das heißt aber nicht, dass genau diese Versionen auch in RH 10 landen. Außerdem ist  rawhide nicht für den Produktiveinsatz vorgesehen. Im Prinzip ist rawhide sowas wie Debian SID, um es mal mit was anderem zu vergleichen, also Vorsicht!!!

fs111

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von fs111_ 
> *Ähm, das ist rawhide und nicht Redhat 10, das ist der aktuelle Entwicklungszweig, das heißt aber nicht, dass genau diese Versionen auch in RH 10 landen. Außerdem ist  rawhide nicht für den Produktiveinsatz vorgesehen. Im Prinzip ist rawhide sowas wie Debian SID, um es mal mit was anderem zu vergleichen, also Vorsicht!!!
> 
> fs111*


ja an sich hast du ja recht, aber

1) schreib ich ja: auf eigene Gefahr
2) mein Hintergrund-Standart-Bild, auf dem Steht RedHat linux Beta.. in dem sinne eigentlich nicht mehr ein Devel Produkt, insbesondere da ja das neue Redhat am 6. Oktober erscheint, seh ich das eigentlich beinahe als ausgereifte Beta! wie gesagt: bis auf einige Probleme beim kernelkompilieren und mit gaim (selber bauen) ist alles 1a.

----------


## fs111

Das mit dem 6. Oktober glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe...

fs111

----------


## obelix

> _Original geschrieben von fs111_ 
> *Das mit dem 6. Oktober glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe...
> 
> fs111*


Mmmh, würde aber mit der nächsten Ausgabe des Red Hat Magazins gut harmonieren. Schaun wir mal.
Gruß, Obelix

----------


## fs111

Es gibt ja noch nicht mal eine zweite Beta, oder habe ich irgendwas verpasst?

fs111

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von fs111_ 
> *Das mit dem 6. Oktober glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe...
> 
> fs111*


dito  :Wink:  aber in Ermangeln anderer Informtionen verlass ich mich mal auf die vorhandene Quelle  :Smilie:  

wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das die einzige Beta. Und ich weiss nicht mal obs weitere fixe Builds gibt, den yum check-upgrade lieferte mir heute wieder neue Pakete... ev. wirds ja ein fliessender Übergang a la gentoo.. aber wie gesagt: alles mutmassungen. Ich habs drauf, habe bisher n paar Bugs entdeckt (gaim will pspell, dies will aber nicht mit aspell --> gaim händisch kompilieren. Kernel hat Problem mit SCSI AIC7xx Modulen --> rauswerfen. Vertipper in der Kernelkonfig. xmms 1.2.8 läuft ned soo rund, 1.2.7 ist da momentan besser..) , aber ansonsten läufts spitze!

----------


## fs111

hoffentlich postetst Du die entdeckten Bugs auch im Bugzilla und behälst das nicht nur für Dich...

fs111

----------


## obelix

Hi.
Im Editorial von der neuen Linux-User (10.2003) steht, dass die neue Version "Red Hat X" heißen soll.
Gruß, Obelix

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von fs111_ 
> *hoffentlich postetst Du die entdeckten Bugs auch im Bugzilla und behälst das nicht nur für Dich...
> 
> fs111*


hab ich gemacht, oder besser gesagt: wollte ich, aber bis auf einen waren sie schon drin  :Smilie: 

und gerade kompilier ich die neuen kernel-sourcen die heute frisch kamen. Die haben zwei der oben genannten Bugs nimmer..

----------


## gfc

JAAAA

Redhat hats endlich gepackt, dass die ACPI Module RICHTIG laufen  :Smilie: 

freufreu!

----------


## kth

ACPI hat aus Sicht von Red Hat genug Probleme bereitet, um neuerdings per Default wieder aus zu sein; zum Aktivieren ist nun der Kernelparameter *acpi=on* nötig, und erst das neueste Kernel-RPM aus den "Severn"-Updates trägt den bei der Paketinstallation in die Konfiguration des Bootloaders ein.

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla....cgi?id=104411

----------


## Max Power

Hi gfc

poste am besten mal deine zumconfig weil der obige dllink down ist und bei anderen paketen die config nicht bei ist die man braucht ansonste l'uft es wirklich gut gab auch keine probleme beim installieren bis auf die beschriebenen abh'nigkeiten

----------


## gfc

meine yum.conf:

[roman@range10-200 roman]$ cat /etc/yum.conf
[main]
cachedir=/var/cache/yum
debuglevel=2
logfile=/var/log/yum.log
pkgpolicy=newest
distroverpkg=rawhide-release

[fedora-stable-9]
name=Fedora Project Stable RPMS for RHL 9
baseurl=http://download.fedora.us/fedora/redhat/9/i386/yum/stable/

[fedora-testing-9]
name=Fedora Project Testing RPMS for RHL 9
baseurl=http://download.fedora.us/fedora/redhat/9/i386/yum/testing/

[fedora-unstable-9]
name=Fedora Project unstable RPMS for RHL 9
baseurl=http://download.fedora.us/fedora/redhat/9/i386/yum/unstable/


[fedora-unstable-9]
name=Fedora Project standart RPMS for RHL 9
baseurl=http://download.fedora.us/fedora/redhat/9/i386/yum/os/



[os]
name=Red Hat Linux Rawhide os
baseurl=http://ayo.freshrpms.net/redhat/rawhide/i386/os

[freshrpms]
name=Red Hat Linux 9 freshrpms
baseurl=http://ayo.freshrpms.net/redhat/9/i386/freshrpms

----------


## Dragoran

> _Original geschrieben von fs111_ 
> *Es gibt ja noch nicht mal eine zweite Beta, oder habe ich irgendwas verpasst?
> 
> fs111*





> # We are excited to announce that we are working on an alliance with another well-known provider of Red-Hat compatible packages.
> # We are doing work on renaming the project and will re-launch the web site after that renaming is done.
> # In the meantime, a wide range of updates to the first test release of Severn, including GNOME 2.4, are available on RHN in the "Red Hat Linux (Severn) 9.0.93 - Beta Updates" channel. Please subscribe and update!
> # We will update our web site with the new name and new schedule by the Monday the 22nd of September, weather permitting.
> # The exact timing of the next test release of Severn will depend on the weather and on our weather preparations; for now all we know for sure is that our weather preparations will not allow us to make a release this week.


was auch immer die da mit wetter meinen o.O
der 22 ist morgen mal sehen...

----------


## kth

> _Original geschrieben von Dragoran_ 
> *was auch immer die da mit wetter meinen*


Es geht um den Hurrikan "Isabel".

----------


## fs111

*Kawummm*: http://fedora.redhat.com/

und hier noch die Mail, die ich gerade bekommen habe:

Red Hat and Fedora Linux are pleased to announce an alignment of their
mutually complementary core proficiencies leveraging them synergistically
in the creation of the Fedora Project, a paradigm shift for Linux
technology development and rolling early deployment models.

We are <...> *thud*

One two ... one two ... testing, is this thing on?

Hello, this is, um, the Engineers speaking.  We are still really excited
about the project, but this time we have more than just dates.  We hope
fedora.redhat.com will answer lots of your questions, and are sure it
will pose a few new ones.

Why Fedora?

Red Hat has a lot of experience in building solid dependable core
distributions while the Fedora Linux Project has lots of experience in
building effective infrastructure and policy to create many high quality
add on packages.  Both groups decided to merge the two projects and build
outward using our shared experience, and to use the name "Fedora Project".

We don't pretend the merge will be smooth or immediate, but we firmly
believe that working with the Fedora Linux Project will get external
projects and add-ons up and running better and faster than we could on
our own and we are proud to be working with them.

The Fedora Project is something special.  It enables Red Hat and the
community to work together to provide the community with rapid rolling
releases and to get new technology into the hands of developers.

With the solid establishment of Red Hat Enterprise Linux, Red Hat
now has a platform for predictable change and high quality support
for customers, and for our ISV and IHV partners.  Fedora is about
the community, about cool new technologies, and extending existing
Red Hat tools in a collaborative community.  Our new up2date, for
example, supports YUM and apt-get repositories.

Fellow Fedorans, a new dawn is upon us, let us begin.

Please note:
The http://rhl.redhat.com/ web site has been renamed
http://fedora.redhat.com/ and the mailing lists have all been renamed:
rhl-list@redhat.com -> fedora-list@redhat.com
rhl-beta-list@redhat.com -> fedora-test-list@redhat.com
rhl-devel-list@redhat.com -> fedora-devel-list@redhat.com
rhl-docs-list@redhat.com -> fedora-docs-list@redhat.com
Your subscriptions have been preserved, moved over to the new names
for the lists.

michaelkjohnson

 "He that composes himself is wiser than he that composes a book."
 Linux Application Development                     -- Ben Franklin
http://people.redhat.com/johnsonm/lad/


--
fedora-devel-list mailing list
fedora-devel-list@redhat.com
http://www.redhat.com/mailman/listin...ora-devel-list

----------


## delmonico

edit: hmm irgendwie hats dann doch geklappt vergessts einfach.... ich geb rawhide nochmal ne chance auf ner frischen installation und melde dann wies gelaufen ist  :Smilie: 

edit: achja die mail raff ich noch net ganz... soll das fedora project sowas wie der mdk-cooker werden oder ne eigene distribution ("the fedora linux project"???).

----------


## fs111

nunja, vor ein paar Monaten hat RH ja angekündigt keine Boxen mehr zu verkaufen, und das RHL (RedHat Linux Projekt) aus der Taufe gehoben. Nun sind sie einen Schritt weiter gegangen und haben ihr RHL mit fedora zusammen gelegt, weil die Interessen die gleichen sind. fedora ist schon so etwas wie der Cooker oder SID aber auch nicht wirklich, denn es wird das ersetzen, was im Moment Shrike ist, nämlich die normale stabile Distribution. Danaben wird es dann noch, wie gewohnt die Enterprise Varianten geben, die es aber nur gegen richtig Kohle in Binärform geben wird.

fs111

----------


## Dragoran

frage: wie heißt die distri jetzt? 
zweitens steht da die final kommt am 3.11 nicht am 6.10

----------


## Desertfox

*******e.

Ich war so schön am updaten.
Jetzt gehts nicht mehr weiter:

error: rpmts_HdrFromFdno: MD5 digest: BAD Expected(d705272de21f4d9cfcb9659f56b70428) != (d514921de4a70b601cee3bd0b25db859)
Damaged RPM /var/cache/yum/os/packages/mozilla-nspr-1.4.1-4.i386.rpm, removing.
Getting mozilla-nspr-1.4.1-4.i386.rpm
error: rpmts_HdrFromFdno: MD5 digest: BAD Expected(d705272de21f4d9cfcb9659f56b70428) != (d514921de4a70b601cee3bd0b25db859)
error: rpmts_HdrFromFdno: MD5 digest: BAD Expected(d705272de21f4d9cfcb9659f56b70428) != (d514921de4a70b601cee3bd0b25db859)
error: rpmts_HdrFromFdno: MD5 digest: BAD Expected(d705272de21f4d9cfcb9659f56b70428) != (d514921de4a70b601cee3bd0b25db859)
retrygrab() failed for:
http://ayo.freshrpms.net/redhat/rawh...4.1-4.i386.rpm
  Executing failover method
failover: out of servers to try
Error getting file http://ayo.freshrpms.net/redhat/rawh...4.1-4.i386.rpm
[Errno -1] RPM /var/cache/yum/os/packages/mozilla-nspr-1.4.1-4.i386.rpm fails md5 check


Ich kriegs ab hier einfach nicht hin.
Der fehler liegt doch an dem freshrpm Paket oder?

----------


## kth

> _Original geschrieben von Desertfox_ 
> *Der fehler liegt doch an dem freshrpm Paket oder?*


Ja: https://listman.redhat.com/archives/.../msg00916.html

----------


## Desertfox

Danke.

Wie hast du es denn rausgefunden?

Hat es sich rumgesprochen?

----------


## kth

> _Original geschrieben von Desertfox_ 
> *Wie hast du es denn rausgefunden?
> 
> Hat es sich rumgesprochen?*


Mir ist dein Posting wieder eingefallen, nachdem ich von dem Paketfehler auch auf der Mailingliste (für Test-Releases von Fedora Core) gelesen hatte.

----------


## Desertfox

:-D

----------


## Desertfox

Achja,

die haben den Fehler behoben.

Auf allen Servern.

----------


## ollonois

Hallo ich wollte auch mal updaten aber yum sagt mit immer das lokkit benötigt wird obwohl es installiert ist 
jemand ne idee was man da tun kann?

----------


## gfc

yum update lokit

das ding ist sicher in der falschen Version.. btw: das is z.b. beim xmms ärgerlich, jedes yum upgrade überspielt mir den xmms, da die neue version aber kein mp3 plugin hat, darf ichs im nachhinein wieder zurückändern.. lästig, aber was solls..

----------


## ollonois

danke aber das hat nichts bewirkt  :Frown: 

die version ist die neuste aus dem Rawhide tree

----------


## gfc

ich weiss eben die ausgangsvoraussetzungen bei deinem System nicht. Die Anleitung an sich ist für ein System frisch ab CD gemacht worden. eine möglichkeit:

yum remove lokkit
yum upgrade

das würde gehen, kann aber nen Schwanz an Abhängigkeiten mitlöschen.

----------


## ollonois

ja auf die idee kam ich auch aber dabei würde unter anderem evolution und konsorten draufgehen 
mal abgesehen von zig anderen paketen

also lokkit liegt in /usr/sbin/
ist definitv vorhanden und yum gibt auch aus lokkit ist bereits in der neusten version installiert
nur welche version nun genau benötigt wird wird leider nicht ausgegeben

----------


## gfc

ne unschöne möglichkeit wäre ein

rpm -e --no-deps lokkit

aber das is seehr . naja.. nicht empfehlenswert

alternative: Fedora ISOs saugen und neu aufsetzen..

----------


## ollonois

also ersteres ne lieber nicht zweiteres unschön da ich gerade neu installiert habe
vielleicht warte ich doch auf die final 

mal ne frage am rande ist jetzt nicht schon die 0.95 draussen?
da gabs ja so gerüchte.

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von ollonois_ 
> *
> 
> mal ne frage am rande ist jetzt nicht schon die 0.95 draussen?
> da gabs ja so gerüchte.*


könnte sein:

[root@range10-200 etc]# cat /etc/fedora-release
Fedora Core release 0.95 (Severn)

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ollonois

also ich pack mir gleich einen
jetzt hab ich das mit lokkit in den griff bekommen mit der radikaltour
jetzt nörgelt er an 3 anderen Paketen  :Mad:  

Nen Mirror für die 0.95 hast du aber noch oder? ich hab hier nur was für die 0.94

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von ollonois_ 
> *
> Nen Mirror für die 0.95 hast du aber noch oder? ich hab hier nur was für die 0.94*


das is der normale Rawhide..

trotzdem: hier meine Yum.conf:

[root@range10-200 etc]# cat /etc/yum.conf
[main]
cachedir=/var/cache/yum
debuglevel=2
logfile=/var/log/yum.log
pkgpolicy=newest
distroverpkg=rawhide-release

[fedora-stable-9]
name=Fedora Project Stable RPMS for RHL 9
baseurl=http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/fedora.us/fedora/redhat/9/i386/yum/stable/

[fedora-testing-9]
name=Fedora Project Testing RPMS for RHL 9
baseurl=http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/fedora.us/fedora/redhat/9/i386/yum/testing/

[fedora-unstable-9]
name=Fedora Project unstable RPMS for RHL 9
baseurl=http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/fedora.us/fedora/redhat/9/i386/yum/unstable/


[fedora-unstable-9]
name=Fedora Project standart RPMS for RHL 9
baseurl=http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/fedora.us/fedora/redhat/9/i386/yum/os/ 


[os]
name=Red Hat Linux Rawhide os
baseurl=http://ayo.freshrpms.net/redhat/rawhide/i386/os

[freshrpms]
name=Red Hat Linux 9 freshrpms
baseurl=http://ayo.freshrpms.net/redhat/9/i386/freshrpms

----------


## ollonois

jo danke muss dann noch den rawhide hinzufügen hatte nur spezielle sourcen für die 0.94

so jetzt läd er erstmal und ich werde mich mal auf ohr legen und morgen das resultat begutachten

Also n8
und danke nochmal

----------


## ollonois

Naja mit dem Update hat nicht so ganz geklappt wollte daher neu installieren. Habe mir das Boot image geladen und dachte mir installier doch vom ftp bovor du dir 3 Images saugst.

Naja aber das scheint unmöglich. Ich weiss ja nicht ob da stümper an dem Projekt arbeiten aber wie kann es denn sein das bei der Adresse für den http oder ftp immer ein "/" zuviel eingetragen wird.
Dadurch ist es natürlich unmöglich eine ftp installation durchzuführen.
Also etwas mehr hätte ich da doch erwartet.

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von ollonois_ 
> *
> Also etwas mehr hätte ich da doch erwartet.*


?? hey, jeder macht mal nen Fehler und du wirfst ihnen vor, sie seien Stümper? melds doch in der Mailinglist! Dann haste a) ne Lösung und b) wird repariert für andere User..

aber hier herumzustänkern bringt nix. btw: n Freund von mir hats problemlos via ftp installiert.. war vor einer Woche..

----------


## ollonois

ja sicher bring hier meckern nichts aber ich kann mir bei leibe nicht vorstellen das so ein Fehler unentdeckt bleiben kann. Ich habe es jetzt mit der boot cd als auch mit der diskette Probiert jedesmal der gleiche fehler.

da steht dann immer ftp://xyz.bla//pub/shjsh/faf

halt immer ein / zuviel und wenn ich den rauslösche ist er beim nächsten mal wieder drin.

----------


## Thyraz

Hm.. nach eingem Suchen stelle ich fest das ich zu blöd bin  :Big Grin: 

Gibbet einen Netinstaller (also über FTP) für Fedora oder muss ich mich nach einem für RH9 umschauen und dann das Ding per Yam zu nem Fedora hochziehen?

Hab eigentlich auch keinen Bock die 3 ISOs zu ziehen.

----------


## ollonois

es gibt einen im verzeichnis "images" liegen ein boot.iso oder raw immages für disketten
alerdings habe ich bisher kein glück damit gehabt. aber vielleicht ziehe ich das pech ja auch an  :Wink:

----------


## Thyraz

thx, war also doch bloss zu blöd  :Wink: 

Werd das nach dem Geschäft mal testen und Bescheid stossen ob du einfach Pech hast oder ob es generell nicht geht...

----------


## Thyraz

Hast wohl tatsächlich das Pech gepachtet.

Hab das Dingens installiert und eben per yum auf Rawhide upgedatet.

Muss sagen der erste Eindruck ist genial. Thx @ gfc für deine Ausführungen über 
RedHat & fedora. Wollte eigentlich nach Gentoo zu Debian zurück weil mich das ewige kompilieren genervt hat. Aber ich muss sagen ich fühl mich in meinem neuen System auf Anhieb heimelig  :Smilie:

----------


## ollonois

wir reden hier ja nicht von einem update mit yum sondern von der neuinstallation der RH beta über ftp

----------


## Thyraz

Ja, hab genau mit der boot.iso installiert, danach meldet sich das Dingens als Fedora Core.

Dennoch kann man sich über yum noch etwas weiter updaten. 
Aber einen aktuelleren installer gibts nicht denke ich.

ftp://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/red...mages/boot.iso

----------


## ollonois

scheinbar doch mein installer war noch vom 24.9. oder so der da ist vom 10.10.

Naja habe jetzt mit den ISOs installiert und bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von ollonois_ 
> *scheinbar doch mein installer war noch vom 24.9. oder so der da ist vom 10.10.
> 
> Naja habe jetzt mit den ISOs installiert und bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.*


du solltest in Zukunft lieber "offiziellere" Quellen bevorzugen  :Smilie:

----------


## Phobos

```
[root@martinbe rpms]# rpm -Uvh sim-0.8.3-1.rh90.i386.rpm
Fehler: Failed dependencies:
        libcom_err.so.3 is needed by sim-0.8.3-1.rh90
[root@martinbe rpms]#
```

kann mir da wer helfen?
laut google gehört die datei zu Kerberos 5 aber das hab ich installiert.
SIM ist übriegens der einzig vernünftige icq-client, deswegen würd ich den gern weiter nutzen. außerdem gibts dann noch auf deren seite und bei rpmfind.net keine rpm für rawhide :-/

[edit]
achja und das selbstkompilieren klappt auch nicht
[/edit]

----------


## Phobos

achja und was is der unterschied zu rawhide und fedora core (severn)?

----------

